

Free beautiful UI elements for developers - sinzone
http://creativemarket.com/free-goods

======
proexploit
This was intended for people who already had an account and the title of this
submission doesn't reflect that. I believe that makes the process of asking
for a login even more acceptable.

Text from the email they sent out today:

 _Free Goods, exclusive for our early-access members. Creative Market is
coming soon! Until then, here's a collection of great content we're offering
free for a limited time, as a special thank you for your early support._

~~~
bullfroge
Worth noting though is that there is a link to this page on their home page,
implying that this isn't supposed to be restricted to those with an account.
(I guess just visiting their page is considered supporting them?)

------
zorbo
I can't find a license for this free content anywhere? There is some stuff
about the service itself in the Terms of Use Agreement:

"Creative Market Service. Subject to the terms and conditions of this
Agreement, you are hereby granted a non-exclusive, limited, non-transferable,
freely revocable license to use the Service for your personal, noncommercial
use only and as permitted by the features of the Service."

It is unclear if this pertains to the service itself, or to the content I
download. Perhaps it is more clear in normal cases when you pay for the
content?

~~~
nicholassmith
I've not gone through every one that's up but I've downloaded the ones I'm
interested in and they fall under two categories. License file/Link to license
file saying fine for personal & commercial, or no license file. No license
file makes things somewhat more complicated.

Just as a note to the creators of the service (and it is gorgeous and thank
you very much for the extra resources! Bookmarked and I shall return), it
might be a pain but you should specify that each pack contains an actual
factual copy of the license file. Web links come and go, but the .txt remains
strong.

------
massarog
<http://www.premiumpixels.com/> does this as well.

~~~
b2spirit
Plus One All the Way! Where is the Donate button?

~~~
bmelton
You can buy one of Orman's premium WP themes.

His quality is outstanding, and he was setting records for ThemeForest sales,
so you'll be in plentiful company.

------
rurounijones
Heey this looks interesting.

Wow, that looks good, I will download that

"Create an account to download these Free Goods." popup appears.

Oh goddamn it, "Free" eh, oh well, I will go back to browsing the other stuff
so I will just close...this..popup...where is the close button!? All the
preview boxes have the little X, why not this?

I am not impresssed.

~~~
dguaraglia
Hit Esc. That works for most dialogs created from jQuery ;)

~~~
lifeformed
But my left hand is on my chin, and my right hand is on the mouse, and the Esc
key is alllll the way over there.

~~~
antihero
I found my RSI got exponentially worse when I lean on my elbows.

------
alimbada
Why is the "Sign In" button right ... at ...... the .......... bottom
............. of ................ the ................... page?

~~~
imwilsonxu
Hmm... maybe some kind of "creative" :)

~~~
susai3
Hah, remember Jocob Nielson's usability rule: "people spent 99% of time on
other websites."

------
benvds
I'm never that enthusiastic about these kinds of ui element designs. Maybe it
works in flash but the user experience when translated to html/css/js is
really hard to get right. Just look how much effort bootstrap is taking.

The icons etc. are great though.

------
ESPN_Boris
There are some freebies over at <http://impressto.com/mains> as well.

~~~
tar
Thanks for The great resource!

------
Thibaut
I've coded many UI elements over at <http://www.webinterfacelab.com/snippets>

No registration required and licensed under MIT.

~~~
white_devil
Cool stuff, thanks!

------
jdelard
365psd.com - Daily free psd (some of them amazing & inspiring)

~~~
fourmii
Thanks, this is a pretty cool resource. I haven't come across this before...

------
sktrdie
These designs look great, however I thought there was an actual CSS/HTML
attached with it. Unfortunately it seems like it's only a simple PSD file.

~~~
Too
They could have at least separated the layers into png-files. Now you need
Photoshop to even use them at all.

Neither GIMP, Paint.NET nor Irfanview can open the files properly. :(

------
bradhe
So happy to see Creative Market open up! Huge respect for the guys behind it,
and it's been fun watching them make it happen.

------
finalsonic
Some good UI elements here as well: <http://menucool.com/>

I like the slideshow: <http://menucool.com/javascript-image-slider>

------
danberger
Interesting detail... the goods are randomized on page load. Nice.

------
evilswan
Anyone care to leech them all and make a torrent? My corporate firewall won't
allow it, or I'd be doing it now. :(

~~~
dasil003
Wouldn't that be kind of a dick move?

~~~
evilswan
I'm not seeing how. This stuff is free, and a torrent would make it easier for
users and reduce server load for the site.

------
davidlumley
I've been following the design of this on dribbble for a while now, glad to
see it's finally getting there!

------
sidwyn
Why isn't there a download all button?

------
juhe
Do we really need it after bootstrap was released?

~~~
zalew
no, after the release of twitter bootstrap the possibility of making different
design elements on the internet has ended. we need no more other pixels ever.

~~~
stevoyoung
lol

